# Warning, couldn't open module freetype



## rbooth (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I'm trying to figure out for sure whether the inclusion of freetype has been deprecated in xorg.conf.  In the handbook it recommends the inclusion of this module in the configuration file, but I get the following error message in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log file:


```
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype
(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"
(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Here is what I'm running now also:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD.Juniper.net 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     [email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

And here is the portion of my xorg.conf file that is loading this module:


```
Section "Module"
    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension
    SubSection  "extmod"
    EndSubSection
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "freetype"
#    Load       "glx"
EndSection
```

I've also checked out the x.org/wiki and don't get any hits there when I search for freetype.
The issue appears to be cosmetic as X and Gnome seem to work fine and I've found a few references in other non-FreeBSD forums of the command no longer being needed.  I was just confused because the handbook recommended it's inclusion and it doesn't appear to work.

If there is anything else that I need to provide let me know.  This is my first post to this forum so please be patient with me ;-)


----------



## ale (Jul 30, 2009)

I remember that this happened to me too at some point in time after upgrading xorg.
In /usr/ports/UPDATING you can find this:

```
20090123:
  AFFECTS: users of x11-servers/xorg-server
  AUTHOR: rnoland@FreeBSD.org

  If you are using an older xorg.conf several config lines are no longer
  needed and will generate warnings when X is started.
```
Did you try generating an xorg.conf as described here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html#AEN6620



			
				rbooth said:
			
		

> In the handbook it recommends the inclusion of this module in the configuration file


Where exactly?


----------



## rbooth (Jul 30, 2009)

This is where I saw the reference to including freetype in xorg.conf:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-fonts.html

I also did do an X -configure as described in the documentation and the version that it created did not include those modules.  Only reason that I included it was because of the reference in the handbook.

I installed VMware tools (this is an image running in VMWare) and when I did so it overwrote my xorg.conf file with one of it's own and that file also included freetype and type1 modules.

Really appreciate your help on this!  I found similar references to the one you mention in your post about the "lines no longer being necessary".  I just can't find anything that specifically calls out what lines have been deprecated.


----------



## rbooth (Jul 30, 2009)

In the entry that you copied out of UPDATING is the number (20090123) a PR number?  I'm ashamed to say that this is the first time that I've looked at this file.  I was hoping that maybe it was a PR number and that I could look it up for more details on the issue, but I have no joy when I do a PR search on this.  I'm assuming that this is nothing more than a timestamp...


----------



## ale (Jul 30, 2009)

rbooth said:
			
		

> In the entry that you copied out of UPDATING is the number (20090123) a PR number?


No, it's a date (yyyymmdd).



			
				rbooth said:
			
		

> I'm ashamed to say that this is the first time that I've looked at this file.  I was hoping that maybe it was a PR number and that I could look it up for more details on the issue, but I have no joy when I do a PR search on this.  I'm assuming that this is nothing more than a timestamp...


The first few line of the file explain what that file is about.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

You can remove the entire Module section, as of Xorg 7.4 all necessary modules load by default.


----------

